# BOTC Med Questionnaire  ...3 1/2 hours ?!



## Joe Blow (14 Oct 2005)

Apologies if this has been posted before.  If that's so, many thanks for a link.

I was looking through the CFLRS site and found the IAP and BOTP week by week outline.  

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/pei/horaire_type_w1_e.asp

Looks challenging.  Everything looks more or less straights forward, except the *3 1/2 hour* med questionnaire scheduled for Sunday of the first week  :blotto:  Holy smokes.  What's going on there?  My med history just isn't that long.


----------



## old medic (14 Oct 2005)

Relax, 

That's not a group activity. The time is so everyone can be done seperately.


----------



## Joe Blow (14 Oct 2005)

;D  Oh... Yeah that does make more sense.

I did one of those at the CFRC with a Warrent Officer.  Again with the med questionnaire...?  I see the joining instructions advise that we bring vaccination records, eye glass prescriptions and any medication prescriptions.  Anything else I should drum up for this questionnaire?


----------



## old medic (14 Oct 2005)

Nope, it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## TheCheez (17 Oct 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Make sure you bring your vaccination records or else you'll be getting the whole round of immunization shots again...like I did. *shudders*



Yes.
Don't just shrug off the vaccination records.

You'll find a lot of stuff in the first 10 days have large amounts of time scheduled for them, take the time to learn more about your new friends, or if you're supposed to keep quiet, learn to occupy yourself. Hurry up and wait.


----------



## Joe Blow (17 Oct 2005)

Thx for the word.  I'll make sure to bring my records..  I'm sure the first week will be interesting enough without a round of vaccinations  

Cheers.


----------



## mjr payne (18 Oct 2005)

would my family doctor have my vacination record on my file becasue i cannot find mine?


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (18 Oct 2005)

would my family doctor have my vacination record on my file becasue i cannot find mine?

There are a few ways to get a hold of your vaccination records.  Its more than likely that you'll have to track down a few different sources.

Your family doctor should have some sort of vaccination history, and if he/she is the one who delivered you then they will definitely have all the vaccinations that were given to you as a newborn on record.  And if your parents were smart then they would have likely kept your family doc up to date on your vaccinations.  Doctors usually have most of the info.

Also, if you got vaccinations during school like I did then you'll have to go to your local health authority and get a vaccination record from them.  Whenever vaccinations are administered through the school system then it is placed on record at the local health authority/unit.  It may differ from province to province, but in BC here each municipality has its own health authority for record keeping and what not.  Just look in the phone book under municipal government.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Caesar416 (18 Oct 2005)

I know I have had some vaccinations several years ago as a child, but what if I decided not to have any of them since then? I'm healthy, not at risk, so why would I risk to get sick of anything by getting tons of vaccinations. I've heard so many bad stories about this in the past. If I'm sick, then so be it, I'll take the medication, otherwise...


----------



## visitor (24 Oct 2005)

Why not just ask your mother for your vaccination history? She would have gotten a card that has places for all the  usual vaccinations: baby shots (DPT, polio, MMR) up to  a year old. Booster shot at 5, tetantus shots every 10 years  (need if you went to camp, etc), Then schools often give Hep B shots in grade 6 or 7.   Then  maybe extra stuff like MMR booster, Chicken Pox depending upon how old you are,   and my personal favorite: Menningiccocal (sp?)  C.    The " dangers" of vaccinations is far, far, smaller than the dangers we will see if the population stops getting vaccinated. The irony of modern medicine is that it had done such a superb job of preventing and treating illness that people think being healthy is "natural". It's not. It has taken  hard work and plenty of  hard science.


----------

